# Buy Nothing Day & No Ad Day



## outlawloose (Nov 24, 2016)

While swarms of shoppers are fighting each other to fill their carts with the cheapest and most disposable nonessentials, Ill be out pulling down ads, shoplifting and dumpster diving in an act of defiance against our societies wasteful habbits. If this aligns with your political interests, and you hate advertising as much as me, heres more information on how to reject Black Friday.
*
Buy Nothing Day* is an international day of protest against consumerism, held on the Friday after U.S. Thanksgiving, concurrent to Black Friday. The first Buy Nothing Day was organized in Canada in September 1992 as a day for society to examine the issue of over-consumption.



More at http://www.adbusters.org/bnd/

*No Ad Day* began in solidarity with the “Buy Nothing Day” movement, and as an extension of activist projects dealing with outdoor advertising in Public Space. Participants in “NO AD Day” are asked to remove as much outdoor advertising as they can the day before Buy Nothing Day, in an effort to eliminate the commercial media messages which dominate our public spaces.

It is about controlling the over saturation of our minds and environment by commercial media, so that we might address our consumptive needs in a more meaningful and productive way.



More at http://www.noadday.org/ and http://www.publicadcampaign.com/PublicAccess/Index.html


----------



## bluewaffle (Nov 24, 2016)

Panhandle Black Friday Lines Day


----------



## Pikey Pete (Nov 24, 2016)

Fuck yeah I'm with you man


----------



## ped (Nov 24, 2016)

I like your spirit though I do not think it will be effective at all.

There's a pilots strike for a large cargo airline in ohio going on. The company took it to court and the judge ruled it was "illegal" because the time of year, that they have a duty to deliver retail goods in the shopping season.

what could cause more disruption? How about cutting the electric feeds into major retail stores by damaging breaker boxes? They got back up generators but main systems will still go down.


----------



## Pikey Pete (Nov 24, 2016)

ped said:


> I like your spirit though I do not think it will be effective at all.
> 
> There's a pilots strike for a large cargo airline in ohio going on. The company took it to court and the judge ruled it was "illegal" because the time of year, that they have a duty to deliver retail goods in the shopping season.


 That's the type of thinking they makes is ineffective. Imagine this type of boycott on a large scale. Fuck the Walton's and all the other greedy profiteering cunts right in the arse


----------



## outlawloose (Nov 24, 2016)

ped said:


> I like your spirit though I do not think it will be effective at all.
> 
> There's a pilots strike for a large cargo airline in ohio going on. The company took it to court and the judge ruled it was "illegal" because the time of year, that they have a duty to deliver retail goods in the shopping season.
> 
> what could cause more disruption? How about cutting the electric feeds into major retail stores by damaging breaker boxes? They got back up generators but main systems will still go down.



Well if our justice system is defending consumerism at the expense of our right to strike, Id say thats a case for how fucked up our system is.


----------



## ped (Nov 24, 2016)

..........


----------



## Pikey Pete (Nov 24, 2016)

That's why we need to make new generations wolves and not sheep


----------



## ped (Nov 24, 2016)

.......


----------



## ped (Nov 24, 2016)

.........


----------



## Pikey Pete (Nov 24, 2016)

Need some people to do it with me


----------



## Pikey Pete (Nov 24, 2016)

ped said:


> But I think having a shotgun and shooting communications boxes around retail stores might serve as a nice, easy compromise wherever you happen to be. It will take days to fix and can be destroyed in a second.


Do you have to shoot, can you sabotage another way


----------



## ped (Nov 24, 2016)

sure!

Another one would be to let expensive items fall off your cart. A couple $1500 TV's falling 4ft might do the trick.


----------



## ped (Nov 24, 2016)

.........


----------



## ped (Nov 24, 2016)

.........


(NM not for online discussion)


----------



## Pikey Pete (Nov 24, 2016)

Yeah SWIM used to go around stealing gas from oil companies with a u haul filled w gas tanks. Swim had a gas pump too and would fill people up cheap


----------



## ped (Nov 25, 2016)

Sweet.

Another minor one is a syringe style turkey baster with aircraft paint remover thinned with acetone. Squirt it through TV boxes and it will eat the screen fast.


----------



## Mankini (Nov 25, 2016)

Pikey Pete said:


> That's why we need to make new generations wolves and not sheep



Montessori schools have it right but for the most part theyre limited to elites' attendance. Strike at the very heart of injustice and pressure Montessori schools to stop their elitism. I attended a yoga for charity event in San Fran and berated the ladies holding it for charging ppl $250 to attend. I told one "Isnt $250 outrageous? Shouldnt you make events like this accessible to anyone who cares about charitable giving?"...She scrunched her nose, frowned, and said "But....it's for charity!!!".....


----------



## Mankini (Nov 25, 2016)

outlawloose said:


> While swarms of shoppers are fighting each other to fill their carts with the cheapest and most disposable nonessentials, Ill be out pulling down ads, shoplifting and dumpster diving in an act of defiance against our societies wasteful habbits. If this aligns with your political interests, and you hate advertising as much as me, heres more information on how to reject Black Friday.
> *
> Buy Nothing Day* is an international day of protest against consumerism, held on the Friday after U.S. Thanksgiving, concurrent to Black Friday. The first Buy Nothing Day was organized in Canada in September 1992 as a day for society to examine the issue of over-consumption.
> 
> ...




Google ''credit cards" then apply for as many as you can. Once one is approved, more will magically appear at yr doorstep. Use a little, pay them off regularly for 6 months: accumulate them until youve built up around a 750-850 FICO score. Once you do that, fly to exotic locations, treat yrself to a brand new car, boat, RV, whatever, until youve maxed everything out. Then declare bankruptcy! Its not so much merchants responsible for evil in this world, or even consumers. Its the banks. Take down the banks and everything else will follow.


----------



## ped (Nov 25, 2016)

good idea but use it on useful things, and easily liquidated items.

I'd love to stop posing on the internet and actually start a real collective and shit. That might be the perfect way to get it going. Stockpile food, info, gear, etc. It may not be purist but a piece of land and some old intermodal shipping containers buried in the ground.


----------



## BobbinGoblin (Nov 25, 2016)

Who needs a shotgun when you have a slingshot?


----------



## ped (Nov 25, 2016)

ever seen those air guns that shoot arrows?


----------



## ped (Nov 25, 2016)

arrows would pierce kevlar IJS


----------

